# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Wet proofing ensuite.

## soredust

I have a home that we built about 10 years ago. after a few years we discovered that the WIR floor and bedroom floor on the common wall to our ensuite had pitting and a damp smell, obviously from the ensuite shower. Now the WIR floor is some distance from the shower cubicle, which is two glass panes that sit around a recess in the floor. We had a shower seal guy come and seal a couple of times but in reality the real reason is the crap job the builders did. The water that somehow always escapes from the shower onto the floor does not run to the drain, it runs to the back wall and I can guarantee that the builder did not wet proof the bathroom properly.  
I am not interested in chasing the builder any more, I'm over it. Rather than try and water proof just the shower cubicle, I would like to have a wet room ensuite, I would still have a shower cubicle, but then it doesn't matter if water does get on the floor. 
I am finding it difficult to find an Australian guide to doing a "wet room", from ripping out the old, and replacing the new. replacing the studwork, if they are rotten, no problem, it's the other stuff I am ignorant on. I am reasonably handy IF I have instructions, but if the instructions look to hard, I am also not to stubborn to handball to a professional. 
Hope someone can point me in right direction.

----------


## Random Username

Structural details: http://www.jameshardie.com.au/home/a...uction0906.pdf 
Waterproofing details (AS3740-2010): http://www.ed.ewp.asn.au/standards/a...et%20areas.pdf  
(W00T!.  I'm glad I looked that one up!!)

----------


## soredust

That was a Random reply...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  seriously though, thanks for those PDF's. I can almost guarantee that when I tear the floor up, very little will be IAW the code. :Annoyed:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

To provide you with the instructions you seek, it may be better to rip out the old and see what it is you have to deal with, otherwise you could end up buried in irrelevant information.  
Start by stripping the floor and let us a picture or two. 
It sounds like you have a timber suspended floor (cavity under) so the FULL floor should have been sealed. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

